# Brewing At Ecu



## whitegoose (20/12/09)

Hey all, I've just enrolled in the Graduate Diploma of Brweing at Edith Cowan University in WA. I'll be studying part-time as I still have a full time job.

Feel free to post any experiences or let me know if you are/were/will be studying brewing at ECU, and I'll be happy to answer any questions as well.


----------



## O'Henry (29/1/10)

I'll be there. Met Hugh yesterday and he took me through all the gear. Was great. Are you in the industry already whitegoose?


----------



## whitegoose (29/1/10)

O said:


> No I'm in the IT industry but keen to get out and into brewing. I figure worst case I'll be a better homebrewer, best case, it'll lead to a career change. Are you in the industry?
> 
> I might call Hugh now - I left a message with him on the landline yesterday but got no reply.
> 
> Guess I'll see you at uni!


----------



## O'Henry (29/1/10)

He is not so great with the telephone. I managed to set up an appointment with him. Only spoke on the phone twice but I must have called 6 times. You can email him too. 

I'm also not in the industry, but am in no industry really. Finished studying in 2008 and then did not much of anything last year. Looked for work but not a lot in my field, so now I'm over here putting my degree to good use...


----------



## whitegoose (29/1/10)

Had a chat to Hugh - he seems like a really good bloke! All systems go...


----------



## brendanos (6/2/10)

Fingers crossed here - should find out in the next few days if Hugh has talked some sense into ECU Admissions.


----------



## brendanos (24/2/10)

And we're off!

whitegoose - are you the late starter?


----------



## whitegoose (25/2/10)

brendanos said:


> And we're off!
> 
> whitegoose - are you the late starter?


Yeah mate I've been over in Brisbane for work all week - I'll be there on Monday though - I'm pumped!!

How did it go? Did I miss anything of note? I might flick Hugh an email.

What units are you enrolled in?


----------



## O'Henry (26/2/10)

brendanos and I are enrolled in all the units. Looking forward to meeting you. See you at class!


----------



## fifey (5/5/11)

I am a bit confused with the prerequisites for the Grad. Dip. at ECU. It says I need industry experience or a Bachelor and the Grad. Cert. but it seems the Grad. Cert. has been axed? Though chances are the format will have changed again by the time I'm ready to do it.

What are your opinions of the course?


----------



## brendanos (8/5/11)

You need a Bachelor/Undergraduate Degree or industry experience. Prior learning doesn't hurt. Persistance also pays off. The Grad Cert. never took off, though they run a short course which may be a foot in the door -

http://www.microbrewing.com.au/noticeboard...rt-course-.html

If you are self motivated, enjoy studying & know what you want out of the course then I would encourage you to contact Hugh Dunn. As a Grad Dip you really need to grab the bull by the horns and milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Stormahead (15/7/12)

Is anyone here doing the course this year?


----------



## WitWonder (16/12/14)

Seems this course has been discontinued


----------

